# PubMed- Look both ways: gastrojejunocolic fistula masquerading as irritable bowel disease.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Related Articles

*Look both ways: gastrojejunocolic fistula masquerading as irritable bowel disease.*

Endoscopy. 2008 Sep;40 Suppl 2:E145-6

Authors: Gheonea DI, Săftoiu A, Ciurea T, Surlin V, Georgescu I

PMID: 18633877 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

View the full article


----------

